# 2WW - Is this normal or af due



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya

Had my et yesterday and feel really well apart from a bit tired. I also have waves of af aches as if af about to start, these come and go.

Is this all normal

Thanks 
Nancy


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Nancy - if you only had et yesterday, then it's too early for your af to be thinking of making an appearance.

Your body has been through a lot over the last few weeks and you've been prodded and poked around that you will get all sorts of aches and pains and because these pains are in your lower region, we all automatically start thinking of 'af' pains as these are usually the only pains we experience down there.

When I got pregnant last year, during my 2ww and beyond - I experienced what I thought was af pains, in the end I used to tell myself, they're not 'af' pains, they are 'pregnancy type pains' - all part of my  thinking.

You could be tired for a number of reasons - hormones raging in your body, or the stresses and strains of an IVF cycle catching up.

I wish you all the very best and hope you get a lovely big fat +ve result in two weeks!

Love,

Sue xxxx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Sue for your reply, you've made me feel better now, I'll think positive and tell myself they are pregnancy pains and hopefully they will be.

Well done you on your pregnancy. Your little baby looks adorable

Love
Nancy x


----------

